# Importing OBS UI to QT



## SamerSaber (Sep 10, 2017)

Hello Guys 

I'm trying to modify/add some widgets in the OBSBasicSettings.UI, but when I import the project to qt and try to goto slot of any widget I find this error 

"The class containing "Ui::OBSBasicSettings" could not be found in

/home/user/obs/obs-studio/UI/window-basic-settings.hpp.

Please verify the #include-directives"

Can anybody help?


----------

